# Olympus lens correction profiles?



## thany

This might be a silly question, but I really can't see Olympus listed in the lens correction profiles. I can't believe Adobe decided not to include them, so perhaps I'm missing something. Does anyone know where they are, or where I can download more?

Another one that seems missing is the Leica DG Summilux 25mm F/1.4...
And Panasonic isn't listed either. Why is this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Are you perhaps shooting JPEG?  Many of the available lens profiles are raw-only.


----------



## thany

Nope, I'm shooting in RAW.

Are you saying Olympus, Leica DG, and Panasonic lens profiles *should* be there? If so, then there must be another reason I'm not seeing them... I mean, it's not like Olympus has only just started on the photography market


----------



## hanoman

Hi,
photos made with mft-lenses are always corrected by commercial Raw Converters. You can proof it developing your photo with Therapee. See: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5653763779/a-distorted-view-in-camera-distortion-correction
Hannes


----------



## thany

Okay, so ACR/LR52 do it automatically as well? But if that's the case, then it *still* needs to know how to correct each leans exactly, right? What if I'm using a lens that came out only just? Surely, neither ACR nor LR52 would know how to correct for it...

Luckily though, I'm using premium lenses that don't seem to need a lot of correction, judging by the pictures that the screen on the camera shows me.


----------



## sty2586

thany said:


> .........judging by the pictures that the screen on the camera shows me.



They are also corrected (by camera processor).
Franz


----------



## sizzlingbadger

The lens correction metadata is a built-in part of the Micro-FourThirds systems.

The Micro-FourThirds lenses carry the lens correction profiles in the lens itself. It's implanted into the raw files at capture time by the camera body as a special kind of metadata, which Lightrooom will apply automatically. 

There are differences between Olympus and Panasonic as to what corrections they apply...

Panasonic lenses contain both lateral CA and geometric correction parameters. 
Olympus lenses contain just geometric correction parameters. 


this is why you don't see Adobe providing lens correction files for Micro-FourThirds.


----------



## thany

Okay, fair enough. No use applying a correction twice 
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## SteveCallaghan413

Sizzlingbadger makes a lot of sense here I'm sure. It's refreshing to read something seemingly plausible like this. The general consensus of opinion however, seems to be that Adobe have chosen (for whatever reason) not to support Olympus and Panasonic. I'm not sure this is sufficiently addressed in Victoria's very comprehensive book. I have some very expensive Oly and Pany lenses and have no profile available for them. I'm starting to think Users deserve better from Adobe. Is there some sort of conspiracy going on behind the scenes or am I just paranoid?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Steve,

I can't diagnose you on the strength of one forum post, but you _sound_ paranoid.  

Sizzlingbadger is correct. Here's the Lens Corrections panel for an OM-D raw file:


----------



## SteveCallaghan413

Thank you for your honesty Hal P Anderson. So I need to uncheck "Enable Profile Corrections" in the Basic tab (Lens Correction Panel) first otherwise "Unable to locate a matching profile automatically" appears in the location you indicated. I appreciate your input. I assume Sizzlingbadger's comments would also apply to my Panasonic 12-35 f2.8 and 35-100 f2.8? I'm feeling better but still a little nervous that my neighbour is watching me!


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes, uncheck "Enable Profile Corrections" and verify that the "Unable to locate a matching profile automatically" message changes to "Built-in Lens Profile applied" as per Hal's screenshot.

No conspiracy by Adobe....simple pragmatism. Why bother developing lens profiles for lenses/cameras that already have the corrections built-in to the raw file.


----------



## SteveCallaghan413

Thank you Jim. You make good sense but does that mean that Nikon, Canon etc. are not as advanced as Panasonic and Olympus in this regard?


----------



## Jim Wilde

I suppose you could say that, but you mustn't forget that the reason that the MFT systems (plus Fuji X-mount, and Sony E-mount) have built-in lens corrections capability is because, in order to keep everything small, the lenses generally create such significant distortion that it HAS to be corrected at source. Try looking at a raw image that doesn't have the corrections applied automatically and you'll understand....


----------



## SteveCallaghan413

Thanks Jim, much appreciated.


----------



## newmikeman

Steve Callaghan said:


> Sizzlingbadger makes a lot of sense here I'm sure. It's refreshing to read something seemingly plausible like this. The general consensus of opinion however, seems to be that Adobe have chosen (for whatever reason) not to support Olympus and Panasonic. I'm not sure this is sufficiently addressed in Victoria's very comprehensive book. I have some very expensive Oly and Pany lenses and have no profile available for them. I'm starting to think Users deserve better from Adobe. Is there some sort of conspiracy going on behind the scenes or am I just paranoid?



There seems to be no way to obtain profiles for Olympus lenses from the pre-digital era, like the 50mm on my OM1 that exhibits a small degree of sideways barrel distortion. I wondered if anyone had gone to the trouble of using Adobe's tool to create one, but I only seem to find in the forums plenty of people being exasperated that I won't believe that the profiling is built-in; of course it isn't, in a lens that's 30 years old! With Nikon it's all still relevant because ancient Nikkors work perfectly well on current cameras. Not the case with nice old Zuiko lenses even when fitted to a new MFT camera via an adapter.

Can anyone please suggest a link or two to places that might have profiles for ancient lenses, and for cameras for that matter?


----------



## Jim Wilde

Have you tried the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader? If still functional, it was the place where users (having used the Lens Profile Creator) could upload their profiles to a public space that other users could download and use.

Here's the link, but no guarantees that it still works: Adobe Lens Profile Downloader «  Adobe Labs


----------



## Hal P Anderson

And if the Profile Downloader fails, you can always use Adobe's tool and create one for your lenses.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Jim Wilde said:


> Have you tried the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader? If still functional, it was the place where users (having used the Lens Profile Creator) could upload their profiles to a public space that other users could download and use.
> 
> Here's the link, but no guarantees that it still works: Adobe Lens Profile Downloader «  Adobe Labs



When I spoke to Adobe about the lens profile downloader a few weeks ago, it wasn't working due to a bug in Adobe AIR, and since they've added so many profiles themselves now, it may simply be withdrawn now. The download links have now gone AWOL.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks for the info, Victoria.


----------

